# Breeding Angel Fish in a Community Tank



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I've been slowly modifying my tank and having fun with it. I really wanted to create a "National Geographic" style tank. I've switched over all my plastic plants to real plants and have been adding little additions since. I've recently noticed that my pair of angel's are actually male and female and it seem's the Female is plump and will be laying those eggs soon. I want to know what's the best way to help them go along with breeding. (Caves and so on)
In the tank is also a breeding trio of BNP, 2 Roseline sharks, 10 glo light tetra and a group of Tiger barbs (4) Also breeding hahahaha
I'll upload some pictures soon. If anyone has any tips or methods that would be great! I'm really interested in breeding some angels since the opportunity has presented itself  
Thanks again for taking your time and reading this!
Cheers!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

With that stocking, successful breeding will be a problem. If you really want to breed angels (in my opinion) you should do it in a separate tank. A bare bottomed 20 works and I wouldn't use a power filter. A piece of slate for them to lay the eggs on and your good to go. Once they start, they will spawn every 9 to 14 days, unless they are raising fry.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

If I had my way I would get another tank in a second lol but unfortunately I'm limited to what I have. I have a breeder box and a mesh box that I can use as well. 
I wanted to know what other people have done or what are some other options in order to get them to breed and lay eggs with minimal loss in a community tank.
Like is there a cave I can use? 
Thanks!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A cave will not work with Angels, Plecos will eat the eggs before they hatch out. The best if you want to raise fry they will need another tank. A breeder box or a mesh box will not work as the other fish will suck the fry through the mesh. To raise the fry in a hang on the side of the aquarium the container must not have any openings in the sides or bottom and have water movement with an air bubbler and a snail or two to clean up excess food. As Bill stated you need a separate tank with a piece of slate or a plant with wide leaves for the Angels to place the eggs on. It is not impossible to have them spawn in a community tank but almost impossible to raise them up.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Even with the pair in a single tank it's not as easy as it seems. I had such big plans... . Now I have a sole angel living in my community tank. Angels are just too aggressive in a community tank when they breed...


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

If you want to breed the angels, the best thing would be to set up a seperate tank with a sponge filter, put them in there to breed, remove them once the eggs hatch and put them back in the community tank, and then raise the fry in the tank by themselves.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

dont they still become aggressive even when they are put back? or is it just in the presence of their young? I have 5 angels now and i dont want my rainbows to die in the tank due to angelfish


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> dont they still become aggressive even when they are put back? or is it just in the presence of their young? I have 5 angels now and i dont want my rainbows to die in the tank due to angelfish


They're only aggressive when they have eggs or fry. That's why you should put them in a seperate tank to spawn them.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Whether they are aggressive or not may depend on the individuals. They are often aggressive with conspecifics, whether they are spawning or not. In fact some are downright nasty.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

They lay eggs on a flat surface, like a slate sometimes the intake of a filter, flower pot or breeding cone. The pair may be able to defend off the other fish till the eggs hit free swimmers, but after that the fry will be fod for any ohters in the tank. Your pleco may try to eat the eggs, but it possible for the pair to defend the eggs, or not. 

Some angel are little devils when they have eggs and others don't really care if the eggs get eaten. Even in a tank of their own there is no way to be sure if the pair will be good parents or eat the eggs.

If you can't set up another tank chances of any surviving are 0 

You can hatch out the eggs in a 5 or 10g tank, but the fry will need more and more space as they grow.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Angelfish that are removed from one tank and spawned in another tank may find some aggression from the Angels that remained in the tank as they have lost their pecking order when they were returned to the original tank. As far as aggression towards other fish in the tank they only show aggression when spawning and you will notice other fish hiding at the opposite end of the tank. Angels will spawn on any smooth surface including sword plants, tank glass or decoration.


----------

